
Long lines reported at Target amid widespread register outages - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/15/business/target-register-outage-trnd/index.html
======
reaperducer
I know people who work in management at several national and international
retailers. For the most part, the POS systems are held together with gum and
rubber bands.

If you ever go into a department store and see someone ringing people up with
an old green-screen terminal, those are the lucky ones. Shopgirls love using
those because they always work, and they always work the same way.

I'm told that anything with a color screen or on a phone or tablet is a
nightmare of crashes, unpredictability, and worse.

One small international chain (maybe 80 stores in the U.S. and Europe) had an
incident in the last couple of weeks where the POS system was charging people
who bought things, and then also silently charging the previous customer for
what the next customer bought.

